
Speeding Up Pattern Searches with Boyer-Moore Algorithm from C++ 17 - ingve
https://www.bfilipek.com/2018/08/searchers.html
======
joebaf
It's great that C++17 offers more and more new algorithms, directly from the
Standard Library.

Have anyone got some experience with Boyer Moore in day to day code?

